# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Anenome help

## Nicky M

Does anyone know of a good site that identifies common marine tank anenomes?

I need one with photo's, names, including common names and basic feeding and behavior information.

I thought I'd got enough advice before buying a simple anenome, but it doesn't just sit there looking pretty, like I'd imagined. It bloats up then settles down and goes back to looking like it did in the shop, normal and anenome like!

I know a dead one can be very bad for your tank, but when would you know that one is done for and has to be removed?

----------


## Timo

Loads on info in this field guide http://www.nhm.ku.edu/inverts/ebooks/intro.html

----------


## Gary R

Got myself a Cauliflower Coral yesterday and found a Bubble Tip Anemone on the side of it  :Smile:  

This morning it as moved off the Cauliflower Coral and on to a bit of live rock in the corner of the tank, not bad for free  :lol2:

----------

